# Ikea cabinet hack



## k3ch0ng (17 Jul 2019)

Would this hold a 240L 1200mm tank  ?

2 x https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/besta-...lappviken-white-stained-oak-effect-s49047548/

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/linnmon-table-top-beige-70353734/


----------



## azawaza (17 Jul 2019)

“Yes,” said the particleboard,

“But perhaps, just for half a day.”


----------



## ian_m (17 Jul 2019)

To hold 240Kg of water and maybe 100Kg of substrate you are having a laugh are you not ? You would need substantial reinforcing to support 350Kg....


----------



## Edvet (17 Jul 2019)

Woodpulp and glue, no structural fibers............


----------



## jkh13 (17 Jul 2019)

It will definitely collapse. 240L is 240KG.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (18 Jul 2019)

For all queries about cutting corners on structural support... There’s YouTube.


----------



## k3ch0ng (18 Jul 2019)

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/besta-...r-sindvik-white-stained-oak-effect-s69047651/

Its quite chunky and there be 2


----------



## pepedopolous (18 Jul 2019)

This guy uses Ikea cabinets for big aquariums but with some modifications.




I have a 16 litre aquarium on an Ikea Kallax 4x3 with a varnished plank of wood on top. Even though aquarium is only 16 litres the Kallax wobbles more than I would like. I would maybe put a 45P or 60P on it but no more. Water destroys Ikea furniture so you always have to be vigilant.

P


----------



## alto (18 Jul 2019)

k3ch0ng said:


> https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/besta-...r-sindvik-white-stained-oak-effect-s69047651/
> 
> Its quite chunky and there be 2



From ikea


> Frame
> 
> Panel:
> Particleboard, *Honeycomb structure paper filling* (100% recycled), Fibreboard,
> ...



You really need to cut open the panel to see what is essentially a hollow frame with a bit of paper inside 

A well put together Kallax is much more stable (and should not wobble) - pick up extra wooden dowles from ikea for putting this together with better stability 

But anything not solid wood (including some aquarium branded products!) is very moisture sensitive - a slow leak over time is much more dangerous than the occasional large spill (which is noticed and cleaned up promptly) ... sometimes just the high humidity of fishrooms is sufficient to “powder” particle board construction (over time)

Ikea does have some reasonably priced wood construct items - though for a 120cm tank, I’d still add structural supports 
(If you look at their “public use” benches/bar tables, these will support 250 - 500kg ... unfortunately rather than listing weight, ikea’s new website design omits actual numbers)
It depends on your home insurance, if you have no coverage for aquarium related damage (few policies typically cover aquarium and contents), take that into consideration when choosing tank support


----------



## alto (18 Jul 2019)

Ikea Havsta series would be a better starting point 

eg
HAVSTA Cabinet with plinth
but would still require additional structural supports


----------



## azawaza (18 Jul 2019)

This guy uses Ikea cabinet too, but with supports.

And his tank is a wee bit small for the cabinet, but I figured he got the weight limits etc. just right.


----------



## alto (19 Jul 2019)

From Jurijs mit JS Youtube channel 

Aquascaping Home Studio Tour with Tobias Gawrisch aka AquaOwner 

as seen in the tour, he uses Ikea furnishings (note structural reinforcements or small sized aquaria on metal frames etc)


----------



## Keith GH (19 Jul 2019)

k3ch0ng
I am a fully qualified Cabinet Maker plus taught the trade for a total of 36 years.
Ikea is made for a price to do a specific job and, that was not an Aquarium stand.   
Would it be suitable for an Aquarium definitely not.
It was possibly made and sold at a Box kit, a lightweight processed board certainly not moisture or water proof.  As for such a heavy load eg Aquarium totally unsuitable.   Even with extra structural material its original material used is unsuitable.

Keith


----------



## k3ch0ng (20 Jul 2019)

.... would a tank need a base for the entire area ? I was thinking getting 2 smaller aquarium designed cabinets and placing the tank on top.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Juwel-Lido-120-Aquarium-Cabinet-Black/dp/B01F7B15L4


----------



## ian_m (20 Jul 2019)

k3ch0ng said:


> .... would a tank need a base for the entire area ? I was thinking getting 2 smaller aquarium designed cabinets and placing the tank on top.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Juwel-Lido-120-Aquarium-Cabinet-Black/dp/B01F7B15L4


yes you will need a base or else the  tank will crack at stress points. If using two cabinets you must use a sheet of wood under the tank as well as foam sheet.


----------



## alto (20 Jul 2019)

From your Lido link, you’re considering £150 x 2, plus modifications 
Evolution Aqua 1200 cabinet runs ~ £400


----------



## Hades (21 Jul 2019)

azawaza said:


> This guy uses Ikea cabinet too, but with supports.
> 
> And his tank is a wee bit small for the cabinet, but I figured he got the weight limits etc. just right.
> 
> View attachment 125963



I have the same cabinet. Two of them.
The first i bought long ago and i had a 1 meter/180 liter tank on it for years with no issues.

A few years ago i decided to buy a second one for a simular tank. Came home with it and first noticed that the base construction and the feet were different then the original one. The old one had a metal frame with support in the center that fixed the feet in place and supported the baseplate all around, the new one had no extra frame, the feet just slide in dedicated holes in the (rather dodgy) bottom plate.

While putting it together i noticed that it also seemed lighter then the other one.
Then i saw that the construction inside the top plate completely changed.
Whilst the original one had a 3cm thick massive wooden board build in the topplate-frame the new one was just a hollow metal frame...
No wood (not even a fake wooden board) was to be found. The new one is like a cheap an dodgy knock off of the original one. The thin metal of the topplate can be pushed in and bend with one finger wilst the old one is solid because of the wood board that is glued inside...
I would not even put a 50 liter tank on the new one. I can't even look angry at it without the fear it will fall down, crying like a soccerplayer...
They only looks the same but the difference is really night and day.

The Swedish tactic revealed:
Version 1.0:
Make X pieces of a nice and firm quality cabinet, use good materials and provide a solid construction!
Happy customers and positive reviews. Sold out!!

Version 2.0:
Make XXX pieces of a cabinet that looks identical and be sure to give it the same (catchy) name.
Make 2.0 slightly more expensive but at the same time use only cheaper materials, less materials and make sure the construction and overall quality is poor, as long as it looks the same you are winning.
Rely on your initial success and add the phrase "Max 20kg load" somewhere in the usermanual...

Ikea: 1
Customer: 0

Mission: accomplished!


----------



## alto (21 Jul 2019)

I’ve noted the same re Ikea “progress”

After looking at their new metal cabinets I couldn’t fathom using one for an aquarium support


----------



## Hades (21 Jul 2019)

alto said:


> I’ve noted the same re Ikea “progress”
> 
> After looking at their new metal cabinets I couldn’t fathom using one for an aquarium support



With certain things it's safer to wait for the second (upgraded) model in order to avoid some initial first edition problems.

At Ikea's you better be fast and get the first model asap .... At release the engineers are busy dismembering the construction to the bare minimum for the massproduction of the downgrade follow up...


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 Jul 2019)

Take a look at my IKEA hacked Besta unit it works just fine for the likes of an ADA cube garden 60-P.
However, they guys are generally right, even with an additional top board it has still bowed a little in the middle and it's easily susceptible to moisture damage.


----------

